# Is it an apple? A lime? A watermelon? No! It's a bowl of fruit lol



## jennyfee (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys!! I finally have the courage to post a picture of me with no make up  along with a tutorial of a nice lime green eye look and watermelon lips (hence the stupid title lollll)
So keep in mind i am really unexperienced when it comes to make up (and taking good pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) so CC is really welcome!!!
Hope you enjoy!

So here's my ugly, giant, MUless face
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008008.jpg

I started with Revlon primer, and then CoverGirl pure makeup in creamy natural.
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008012.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008015.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008017.jpg

Then I applied Marcelle LE bronzing powder dome in Tiger's Eye with a big powder brush on my forehead, nose and cheeks, and then MAC pleasantry mineralize blush with an angled blush brush on my apples.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008019.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008020.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008021.jpg

As a base I applied Bare Study paint pot all over my lid up to my brow bone. 

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008022.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008023.jpg

Then I applied the white color in my CoverGirl trio to make the next color POP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all over my lid up to my brow bone, and then i applied the lime green color on my lid, just above the crease.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008024.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008025.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008028.jpg

I applied a darker green color in a sweeping motion in the crease, but i forgot to take a pic. 

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008035.jpg

I applied MAC Jardin Aires pigment on my brow bone as highlight.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008038.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008040.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008044.jpg

I lined my waterline and bottom lash line with Prestige eyeliner in Marble.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008047.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008049.jpg

Then I put some Splash pigmented powder in lime green all over my lid.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008051.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008054.jpg

After that with the same Prestige eyeliner i lined my upper lashline, to make a base for my liquid eyeliner, because i think it makes it easier to trace the liquid liner, and also it makes it stay put. The liquid e/l i used is prestige too.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008056.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008057.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008058.jpg

After i added a little bit of glitter eyeliner, just above my liquid eyeliner, starting above my pupil, and right to the end of my wing.

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008062.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008067.jpg

Now time for Mascara!!!

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008068.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008070.jpg

This is a really cute watermelon l/s shade. 

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008073.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008078.jpg

I also added a similar color of l/g

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008079.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008080.jpg

And there you go! Hope you enjoyed this look!
And now time to be a cam whore!! lol
Shouldnt we all join a C.W.A. group? "Hi, my name is ___ and I'm a cam whore" lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008081.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008082.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008083.jpg
http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...ept2008085.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine_a (Sep 4, 2008)

Cute! looks so fresh and i guess could it be suitable for teenagers too.


----------



## COBI (Sep 4, 2008)

Just a thought as I wait for the page to finish loading: it is likely that a mod is going to come in and change all of images to links because they are oversized based on the guidelines.

I mention it only because it is taking forever to load. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ADDED: Looks GREAT! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 4, 2008)

I honestly think that you are a gorgeous natural beauty.

Your skin is beautiful and healthy, glowing even! Stop that self-hate, because I don't want to hear it!

This is a cute look, makes me want some fruit


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like this look, I can wear it to work and look bright without looking out looking improper.


----------



## N2Cherries03 (Sep 4, 2008)

very pretty! you kind of look like Natalie Portman...you probably get that a lot...or maybe its just me lol...anywho, you look great!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you soooo much! It feels so good to hear that! I really love colorful looks


----------



## KellyBean (Sep 6, 2008)

Love these lips on you!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 6, 2008)

You look great! You have amazing skin. I'm so jealous!


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I honestly think that you are a gorgeous natural beauty.

Your skin is beautiful and healthy, glowing even! Stop that self-hate, because I don't want to hear it!

This is a cute look, makes me want some fruit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
alright alright  lol i tend to do that its true
i cant help but feel inadequate next to you specktra goddesses!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *N2Cherries03* 

 
_very pretty! you kind of look like Natalie Portman...you probably get that a lot...or maybe its just me lol...anywho, you look great!_

 
Thank you!!!! You totally made my day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol Natalie Portman is one of my all time favorite actresses!!! Thanks again


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 7, 2008)

You do have amazing skin, and look great w. out makeup...and I def. agree that there needs to be a C.W.A. group!!! haha


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Very fresh and gorgeous!  Love the lips the most!


----------

